

Show HN: Wiggle, Make Awesome Selfie Music Videos - trueduke
https://wiggle.stupeflix.com

======
Rainymood
The site is ... not working? I am getting literally 0 value from the site.

Not really interested in the app either if I don't know what it does looking
at the site ...

